# Annemarie Carpendale - Taff am 21.06.2016 HD-reencode



## Strunz (23 März 2020)

Und weiter geht's, 
überarbeitet, 
um möglichst nah an das Original ran zu kommen. 



 

 

 


ACTAFFHDRE160621.7z
*PW*:Strunz

:thx: Larocco :thx:​


----------

